# anatomy roadmap



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

hi all - i hope i don't get bounced for TMI - i'm looking for some anatomy lessons on the female side?
as my wife and i get better and better at communicated and i start "exploring more" i recently found that she, um, "positive responds" to more than the usual one or two fingers during manual stimulation...am i painting the picture good enough?
anyways, as this evolved into a whole hand scenario that i've only ever read about, i realized there isn't as much room in there as i guess i had a preconceived notion of. (side note, i always thought the "you're the perfect fit" comments were obligatory and taught at wife camp. now i'm wondering if maybe i shouldn't wonder if bigger IS better...where would it go?) SO i always thought the "width" would be the great challenge here, and never thought about the "length". i do realize that baby's are really wide. our kids were all breeched and so that road has never been traveled in that direction.

right what's my question...my question is if anyone has experience here and, um, how is this supposed to work if my fingers have hit the end of what i always assumed was an endless tunnel? should i be touching the end or is that a bad thing? TMI?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

So you bottomed out your wife's meat pocket with your t!tty twisters?

I'm lost, wtf are you trying to ask?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Gseries said:


> hi all - i hope i don't get bounced for TMI - i'm looking for some anatomy lessons on the female side?
> as my wife and i get better and better at communicated and i start "exploring more" i recently found that she, um, "positive responds" to more than the usual one or two fingers during manual stimulation...am i painting the picture good enough?
> anyways, as this evolved into a whole hand scenario that i've only ever read about, i realized there isn't as much room in there as i guess i had a preconceived notion of. (side note, i always thought the "you're the perfect fit" comments were obligatory and taught at wife camp. now i'm wondering if maybe i shouldn't wonder if bigger IS better...where would it go?) SO i always thought the "width" would be the great challenge here, and never thought about the "length". i do realize that baby's are really wide. our kids were all breeched and so that road has never been traveled in that direction.
> 
> right what's my question...my question is if anyone has experience here and, um, how is this supposed to work if my fingers have hit the end of what i always assumed was an endless tunnel? should i be touching the end or is that a bad thing? TMI?


It's not an endless tunnel. That's her cervix.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

If you're saying you hit her cervix with your fingers, then yes, that's possible. Vaginal canals come in various lengths, and are situated in various positions within the abdomen, depending on each woman's particular physiology. 

Whether she enjoys that or not is something you'd have to ask her. Personally, I've always found it painful for my partner to hit my cervix during sex. I don't have any experience with a partner hitting it with his fingers, though.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

So was your hand you in to your wrist or your elbow? Di you expect to tickle her tonsils?


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Personally, I've always found it painful for my partner to hit my cervix during sex.


I've always wondered if that hurt, things seem to slow way down after.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Rowan said:


> If you're saying you hit her cervix with your fingers, then yes, that's possible. Vaginal canals come in various lengths, and are situated in various positions within the abdomen, depending on each woman's particular physiology.
> 
> Whether she enjoys that or not is something you'd have to ask her. Personally, I've always found it painful for my partner to hit my cervix during sex. I don't have any experience with a partner hitting it with his fingers, though.


It also depends on the time of the month. The cervix is lower and firmer when the woman isn't fertile. During ovulation, it is higher, softer and more open. I became well acquainted with my cervix in my infertility days .


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> I've always wondered if that hurt, things seem to slow way down after.


To me, it both hurts and makes me feel very nauseated. So, yeah, that tends to slow things down quite a bit.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Have you tried finding your own cervix. Kidding, kidding.

Anyways, when a female becomes sexually aroused, her vagina will lengthen to limitless depths or around the 7 or 8 inch mark if you want to plug in that 7 or 8 inch mark into the limitless depth. Anyways, some females like it and some do not.

Btw, the 7 or 8 inch is about the average depth before you hit the cervix.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Have you tried finding your own cervix. Kidding, kidding.


You kid, but yes. It's part of the official Natural Family Planning instruction manual . (


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

geez pal, don't be asking here. if your wife enjoys it or finds it painful, she'll let you know. don't ask us; ask her.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure what's being asked here, but I think OP alluded to being able to insert his entire fist in there. It appears as if he may be wondering how common this is to actually do, or how common it may be for a woman to enjoy this. That, and there was something about how width is more important than length. I could be way off, though...

But I digress. From what I understand, being able to put several, or more, fingers inside a vagina is completely possible and yes, pleasurable for many women.

As the vagina is designed to allow rather large objects (babies!) to emerge from them, they are built to withstand some pretty major expansion, yet also revert to their "normal" size and shape (which is more or less designed to accept a penis of really any shape or length). Dual purpose!

Furthermore, the first 3-4 inches of a vagina is where the bulk of the pleasurable nerve endings and whatnot are located. Being able to reach back any further than that generally doesn't matter, in terms of physical pleasure for a woman. However, the mental aspect of sexuality can dictate to certain women that a deep thrust (ie. a longer than average penis) is pleasurable.

Men, if you look at your penis the same way, you'll understand. The most pleasurable spot on our penis is the underside of the head, where the right nerves are located. Stimulating that area is really all that is necessary to achieve orgasm. The shaft and the base of the penis alone are not enough to get there, but they are still pleasurable areas to be stimulated (at the same time as the very sensitive head). The vagina is similar, in that the clitoris mirrors the underside of the head of a penis in terms of being a pleasure centre. The 3-4 inches inside the vagina likely mirror the rest of the head of a penis - it feels good, it CAN lead to orgasm if stimulated alone, but it's not as pleasurable as the other area. The vaginal canal is similar to the shaft of the penis. It feels good, but stimulation of that alone is likely not enough to achieve orgasm.

In terms of size, girth, length, etc. of whatever is being inserted into a vagina, I think the consensus is that short and thick is better than thin and long. If you are short but thick (penis-wise), then the correct nerve endings are being properly stimulated while in the vagina. Women, as I understand it, also very much like the feeling of snugness during sex. A tight fit, but not TOO tight where it's stretching uncomfortably. When somebody (or you) touches your penis, you don't really want a light grip OR an extremely firm grip (to each their own, of course). A thin penis that just lightly grazes the vaginal wall is not generally ideal, nor is one that really rubs it.

Of course, every woman is very very different. With my ex wife, I was too big for her to have comfortable intercourse, especially for long times. (nothing to do with dryness or attraction, definitely a size thing with us). With my wife, we are the opposite, more or less. I'm not TOO small, but it's closer than I'd like for my own ego...! To be fair, I suppose she's on the larger side for my own preferences, too, so it's not all me  At the end of the day, we're absolutely fine, it all works how it's supposed to, etc. It's a non-issue.

In terms of being able to put larger objects (such as a fist) into a vagina, I've found that if it fits without forcing it, she'll find it very pleasurable. "She" being most women, not my wife in particular. I'm not sure I've ever tried with her, to be honest. Maybe I should.

In my experience (which includes a lot of reading, not just real life experience), women want that feeling of "fullness", just as how many men like the feeling of tightness. Generally speaking, this is achievable in both cases with any average penis or vagina, +/- a fairly considerable amount. There ARE better fits than others, but it almost becomes irrelevant if and when two people are both able to achieve their desired goals (orgasm) sexually.

But keep in mind that, just because she is able to accept something larger than your penis into her vagina, does not mean that it is "better", or even more pleasurable in the long run. It's a different sensation, just as oral sex is a different sensation than intercourse, or a handjob.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Vjj exploration is fun, that's very cool that your wife shares that with you. At 33 years old I'm still learning some very awesome things. Even some I thought were myths.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The tip of the cervix is not the end of the tunnel. Think of the cervix as two fingers. The finger tips are the tip of the cervix but the vagina encompasses the whole length of the cervix. Depending on time of hormonal cycle, the length and placement of the cervix varies and what works great today might not work great tomorrow and vice versa.

Also, the vagina gets longer when it is in a sexually aroused state. Which is a damn good thing because banging into the cervix either hurts a little or a lot.

G, bravo if you can get your whole hand in there! But, now that you're in there take your time and feel around, get to know it real well. Also, make sure your nails and short, filed smooth and CLEAN!


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Since your curious I'll throw out a tip.

About 1-2 inches in, there is a little rough patch towards the wall of her tummy, use 2 fingertips and rub right before that rough spot in a circular motion.

Use your other hand or mouth and massage her clit, when you feel her tighten up she is about to climax, that's when you use your other hand and vigorously go back and fourth on her clit, pull the 2 fingers out quickly and continue like your trying to scrub that clit very fast. Get your mouth very close and lightly blow on her while scrubbing.

Let me know what you think.


----------

